

The Canadian Copyright Bill: Flawed But Fixable - nano81
http://www.michaelgeist.ca/content/view/5080/125/

======
pwim
I can't help but cringe when reading this. My biggest issue is the minutiae it
seems to entail that is created in trying to balance the concerns of all the
different parties. The complexity it adds creates ambiguity, and makes it
harder for people to tell whether or not they are in violation of the law.

